

DOJ Tells Apple Kids Will Die Because of Their Encryption Stand - maaaats
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/DOJ-Tells-Apple-Kids-Will-Die-Because-of-Their-Encryption-Stand-131411

======
anovio
All we need now is some type of multi-person tragedy with proof that it
could've/would've been prevented if the government ONLY had the same level of
access as before.

That would just be too perfect...

~~~
bediger4000
Creating just such a multi-person tragedy (hopefully to white people, even
more hopefully to blonde white people) would be a waste of taxpayer dollars if
mere fear-mongering will get the job done. Don't want the Ghost of William
Proxmire on your case, eh?

